
Generating Weekly Funnel Charts from GA Data - punknight
https://rapsbyprojects.com
======
ishcheklein
Site is down? It is `This site can’t be reached` for me :(

~~~
punknight
I messed up the link: [https://raspbyprojects.com?utm-
source=hackernews](https://raspbyprojects.com?utm-source=hackernews). I also
resubmitted if you want to comment on a working thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24462870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24462870)

